# dewalt battery repair



## markus (21 Dec 2009)

hi,can power tool batteries be fixed buy just replacing the cells? if so does anybody know were to purchase them?


----------



## srp (21 Dec 2009)

http://www.batteriesplus.co.uk/acatalog ... es_28.html


----------



## markus (21 Dec 2009)

cheers!!!


----------



## Racers (21 Dec 2009)

Hi,

I have used Maplins before I don't know how the prices compare.

Pete


----------



## dickm (21 Dec 2009)

There's another company, Eurobatteries or words to that effect, which seems pretty good.


----------



## jasonB (21 Dec 2009)

Biggest problem is getting the casing off without destroying it.

Also you really need to spot weld the tabs if joining cells as trying to solder can overheat the cell.

I usually wait until the model is upgraded and buy a complete drill, charger and batteries for less than the cost of replacement Dewalt packs

Jason


----------



## DavidE (21 Dec 2009)

Hi there,

I also fixed some batteries a while back with cells from here:

http://www.overlander.co.uk/

Cheers
David


----------



## would not (3 Jan 2010)

I found a site selling the individual cells but by the time you've bought the cells and messed around trying to get into the old case it's just as cheap to buy a Chinese copy battery as they have higher ah and cost virtually the same price less the hastle.


----------



## markus (4 Jan 2010)

yes i have a 3 amp pattern battery its good but it does not fit to my latest dewalt tools (18v plunge saw and dcd950 hammer drill) it dosent clip in properly and the battery falls out! but fits good on my older tools?


----------



## peter99 (4 Jan 2010)

Any recommendations for buying chinese clone batteries (ebay, yes, but any known large stockholder on there with good choice or elsewhere)?

1 battery gone on my hitachi impact driver, £100 for replacement, b*****s to that.

Cheers Peter


----------



## BradNaylor (5 Jan 2010)

jasonB":36z83zjb said:


> Biggest problem is getting the casing off without destroying it.
> 
> Also you really need to spot weld the tabs if joining cells as trying to solder can overheat the cell.
> 
> ...



Agreed.

Last year I needed some replacement DeWalt batteries and ended up buying three new cordless drills, each of which came with two batteries, for £120 the lot.

Batteries on their own were £50 each!


----------



## petermillard (5 Jan 2010)

peter99":2qkck70f said:


> Any recommendations for buying chinese clone batteries...



I've used *Rebatt* for refurbishment, and *Battery Trader* for third-party clones. No problems with either - prompt turnaround and decent prices compared to OEMs; also bought from eBay without any worries.

HTH, Pete


----------



## markus (5 Jan 2010)

has anybody else had problems with pattern batterys fitting newest dewalt tools or is it just me???


----------



## peter99 (5 Jan 2010)

Thanks Peter, appreciated. I'll try the two you mention.
Cheers 
Peter


----------



## dickm (15 Feb 2014)

Rather than starting a new thread, has anyone used this guy:-
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DeWalt-18v-Ni ... 3a8b34df69

Seems a reasonable deal if your battery only has a few dead or dying cells.


----------



## brianhabby (15 Feb 2014)

I also have a DeWalt drill with duff batteries. While searching the web for a replacement I came across a link to a youtube video that claims to show you how to fix dead batteries. It just seems to involve shorting a higher voltage across the terminals a couple of time and hey presto it brings the battery back to life. 

I haven't tried it (yet) it would be interesting to see if the effect lasts. 

Just search youtube for 'battery repair', there's lots on there.

regards 

Brian


----------



## pete66 (15 Feb 2014)

Hi. New to site, but please try this, re duff rechargeable batteries. Got the info from YouTube and it does seem to work. In essence, the ions in the battery loose their way and their memory. This, from my memory is what you do. Say your battery is 6 volt. You need a good charged battery, say 12 volt. You connect both negative terminals together, then quickly "tap" the positives together several times. This wakes up the old battery and allows it to be recharged. There are loads of videos posted on this subject but I don't think I would copy the guy who used a 'tap' from an arc welder! I've had good results on lap top batteries and 2 makita drills. Maybe it only works on lithium ion batteries Good luck all.


----------



## MMUK (15 Feb 2014)

dickm":17wvto8o said:


> Rather than starting a new thread, has anyone used this guy:-
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DeWalt-18v-Ni ... 3a8b34df69
> 
> Seems a reasonable deal if your battery only has a few dead or dying cells.




Those repairs are a waste of time. The duff cells will have compromised the good ones. There's no point replacing just one or two cells, you may as well just replace the lot.


----------



## MMUK (15 Feb 2014)

pete66":2ened9d9 said:


> Hi. New to site, but please try this, re duff rechargeable batteries. Got the info from YouTube and it does seem to work. In essence, the ions in the battery loose their way and their memory. This, from my memory is what you do. Say your battery is 6 volt. You need a good charged battery, say 12 volt. You connect both negative terminals together, then quickly "tap" the positives together several times. This wakes up the old battery and allows it to be recharged. There are loads of videos posted on this subject but I don't think I would copy the guy who used a 'tap' from an arc welder! I've had good results on lap top batteries and 2 makita drills. Maybe it only works on lithium ion batteries Good luck all.




In theory it should work on any battery as you're only connecting in parallel. There's no need to "tap" the connection, just twist the wires together for a few seconds. However, this is only a short term fix. Once a cell has died it essentially has to stay on life support after resuscitation and this compromises the other cells.


----------



## dickm (16 Feb 2014)

MMUK":2ycytqns said:


> dickm":2ycytqns said:
> 
> 
> > Rather than starting a new thread, has anyone used this guy:-
> ...



Thanks, that's just the sort of information needed. Sounds like that's one expenditure not worth making.


----------

